
Someone from the Senate edited Snowdens's wikipedia entry - primelens
https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Edward_Snowden&diff=566904988&oldid=566903734
======
shock
How were they able to edit the entry? Can anyone edit without overview?

